# School for IBS related sufferers



## 20141 (Oct 17, 2005)

My dream...My hope...My comfort. A sanctuary where no one is embarrassed or would have to worry about society mocking them. Everyone is the same, they suffer from IBS related symptoms. Please, tell me this is true. That such a thing exist.I want this so bad. I want to learn. I can't think.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

sigh, I dream of a University where I can feel comfortable dashing out of class to run to the loo and no one would think anything of it because they'd know how I was feeling! That being said I'd imagine an IBS school would need a more plentiful supply of toilets than other schools and would you admit that you had schooled at an IBS school when it's such a taboo subject to even have IBS at all? But it would be nice.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

wow! imagine being able to manage uni....if they had one for ibs ppl then maybe they'd be easy enough going that i could get my degree! getting so frustrated with this sitting around at home now.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

^^^ AMEN!!! PRAISE THE LORD







I want that too. The Uni. I go to is still being difficult bitches. I have to sit out another semester because their paperwork in tranforming some Fs to Ws (and some Incompletes to Ws) is taking too long.Their words, not mine. I hate my life right now. I just want to be back in school. It's hard for me to get out of bed in the morning because I feel like my life has no purpose.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

lol sounds about right!yeah, wish i could find a purpose at the mo. figure if i hold on a week its the hols anyway so everyone will be chilling and i can join in with that! but i really don't want to study at the mo. know fine well i wouldn't cope so! just wish i could come up with something else to do.


----------

